# Wildcard SubDomain konfiguriere für Tomcat



## tobyG (3. August 2012)

Hallo

wie konfiguriere ich Wildcard SubDomains für Tomcat?

Statt wie bisher die folgende Domain anzusurfen:

myDomain:8080/mywebApp/MainModule.html

soll dies über beliebige SubDomains funktionieren

beliebigersubdomainname.myDomain:8080/mywebApp/MainModule.html

Ziel ist es unterschiedliche Session Ids zu erlangen.

Kann ich den verwendete SubDomain Namen auslesen?

danke
gruß


----------

